# Ugg boots advice



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Hiya, ive just bought a pair of Ugg  boots but im concerned i have got the wrong size. Im uk7 but i lalways have trouble finding shoes/trainers as they are often tight and my feet tend to swell during the day.I tried on the smaller size uk6 and they fit me, a little tight but my toes were nearly at the end so i took the bigger size and they are roomy and comfortable plenty room for my toes but the heel slips up and down a little - so not sure whether to swap for the smaller size but risk having no room for my toes. Just how much does the fur wear in? Will the smaller size 6 wear in and give me enough room for my toes? or should i keep the bigger ones? Im worried incase they streatch out and are far too big, are they likely to stretch that much that i would be misreable or would i get by with them? They are the classic long that ive got

PLease reply soon if u have ugg boots, im so happy with them, just worried about the wrong size but im so tempted to just put them on and go out somewere to try them out lol, ive just been wearing them on the carpet so far incase i need to swpa them

thanks xx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Hiya Dancing Queen 
I bought 2 pairs lately (also asked for advice on here re sizing!)
I'm a uk 6, so tried a w7 on, but my toes were cramped so got w8, and they fit just nice. Never off my feet, not even now sat here!


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks ladies, i decided to keep the UK7, they are a little big but comfortable, my toes seem comfortable at the front so just hoping they dont go gigantic, i really think i would have had sore cramped  toes in the smaller size. What are you all wearing with yours? ive been wearing leggings as ive still to get jeans that i like, im also going to wear skirts as well


----------

